# Ipod Classic 80 Gb à un problème incompréhentible



## micky95 (30 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, comme dit dans le titre, je possède un Ipob 80 Gb classic (superbe machine) Mais ...quand il s'agit de charger des chansons depuis Itunes sur l' Ipod ca beug...J' ai essayé mainte fois de le restaurer mais lorsqu' il synchronisait la musique tout se déroule normalement puis il se stoppe sur une chanson et y reste, et Itunes se bloque... le seul moyen que j' ai trouvé pour palier au problème, c' est de mettre la musique manuellement mais la encore certaines chansons le font se bloquer et la je tire la prise (c est pas correct mais ca débloque Itunes et le Ipod) Avec les films il fais aussi ca, et ca n évolue pas du tout, j ai laissé 4 heures pour voir si ca chargeait au ralenti mais tout était encore bloqué et rien n' avait évolué... Que faire ???

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Mai 2008)

Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais retirer la prise USB sans déconnecter avant peut très bien bousiller tes logiciels ou ta musique. 
A ta place, je repartirais à zéro.
Recharger tout !


----------



## hamoniak (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le meme probleme (détaillé dans un post : "probleme de synchronisation ipod classic"). Si tu as trouvé LA solution a ton probleme, je suis preneur !!

pour faire court, dans mon cas j'en ai déduit a un probleme de surchauffe car apres un long moment de repos (non branché) ça remarche pour quelques Gigas de transfert et apres c'est reparti pour de nouveaux plantages...

des suggestions ?
Merci


----------

